# FROM DISH: Panasonic PT-AX100U / ConnectGear Splitters



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

This is straight from Dish Network, if you have either of these products please read:

The incompatibility problems between the ViP622/722 and the Panasonic PT-AX100U projectors and ConnectGear splitters can be fixed by upgrading the firmware on these products. Upgrades are available through the manufacturer.


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Rob Glasser said:


> This is straight from Dish Network, if you have either of these products please read:
> 
> The incompatibility problems between the ViP622/722 and the Panasonic PT-AX100U projectors and ConnectGear splitters can be fixed by upgrading the firmware on these products. Upgrades are available through the manufacturer.


Thanks, a buddy of mine has this setup


----------

